# Sinamics S120 mit EPOS -> Tippen wie realisieren?



## Krumnix (18 Juni 2012)

Hallo.

Habe eine 317F CPU über ProfiNet an einem Sinamics S120 Umrichter angeschlossen.
Die Anlage ist ein Kran mit Fahrantrieb und Hubwerk.

Der Antrieb soll über EPOS angesteuert werden. Das Ganze läuft auch soweit ganz gut, jetzt ist aber so,
das der Kunde auch im Handbetrieb den Antrieb verfahren möchte, ohne das er eine Position vorgeben muss.
Sprich -> drücke Taste, fahre vor/zurück. Taste loslassen, stehn bleiben.

Wie kann ich das "sicher" machen? Sprich, wenn ich das über EPOS mit diesem Einrichten mache, und dann
AUS1 wegnehme, wenn der Bediener die Taste los läst, dann kommt sofort ne Störung "EPOS-Freigabe weggenommen...".
Wenn ich AUS1 anstehen lasse, und nur die MDI-Anwahl und Einrichten wegnehmen und dann verzögert AUS1 wegnehme, dann
klappt es zwar, aber solange bleibt die Bremse offen. 
Beim Verfahrantrieb ist das ok. Aber was passiert in diesem Fall beim Hubwerk?
Wie kann ich das nun so einstellen und von der SPS ansteuern, das ich 2 Geschwindigkeiten pro Richtung hab, ohne eine
Position angeben zu müssen und ohne das eine Störung im Umrichter aufkommt, wenn ich den Ansteuerungsbefehl
wegnehme?

Danke


----------



## marcel_ (20 Juni 2012)

Hi Krumnix,

die S120 haben auch ein Tippbetrieb. Solltest du mit dem Telegramm 111 arbeiten, findest du im STW1 Tippen Signalquelle 1/2. Die Verfahrgeschwindigkeit im Tippbetrieb kannst du relativ einfach über eine asynchrone Kommunikation verändern.
Über POS_STW2 kannst du auch inkrementelles Tippen aktivieren (wenn erforderlich).

Bei einem Hubwerk sollte der S120 die Position halten sobald du den Button mit Tippen loslässt. Allerdings kenn ich mich mit Safety nicht so sehr aus, was Hubantriebe betrifft.
Aber, kannst du nicht einstellen, dass die Bremse auslöst sobald du eine Schwelle (Drehzahl/Frequenz [p1226]) unterschritten hast? Oder machst du die Bremsteuerung nicht über den S120?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## zako (20 Juni 2012)

Hi Krumnix,

schau Dir mal folgendes an:

Safe Stop 1 ohne AUS3 (also SS1 anwählen, aber erst mit EPOS abbremsen und dann wird nach einer sichern Zeit STO/SBC einlegt ) - mit FW4.5:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...39200955915&GuiLanguage=de&cssearchengine=NEW

Für hängende Achse ggf. Funktionsmodul erweiterte Bremsenansteuerung verwenden.

Grüße
Zako


----------

